
Ask HN: Which developer tools do you use and need? - marceloabsousa
Hi HN,<p>Everyone uses different dev tools (programming languages, IDEs, workflows, etc). 
Which ones do you use on a daily basis and which ones you need to boost your productivity?
======
billconan
I use QtCreator, vscode.

What I need is a better way to develop linux server app on my mac.

I'm using either ssh or docker on mac to have a linux environment.

On mac, the docker container is extremely slow and it keeps my cpu busy all
the time, the laptop gets very hot.

vscode/ssh remote is a better solution, but requires reliable network, (hard
to use in a coffee shop)

I still prefer a local setup.

~~~
billconan
I found this [https://github.com/linux-noah/noah](https://github.com/linux-
noah/noah) !

looks promising

------
welder
I use [https://wakatime.com](https://wakatime.com) to boost my productivity
with project goals.

